
Uber hires NASA aircraft engineer to help develop flying cars - happy-go-lucky
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/06/uber-hires-nasa-aircraft-engineer-to-help-develop-flying-cars-at-uber-elevate/
======
sharemywin
ok if I could get pickup up in a flying car for $20 Uber just became my
favorite company.

